# Minolta Maxxum 300si?



## MellowFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it a good body? I know it's plastic and a friend called it a "toy" camera. I'm not really sure if that was a degrading comment or maybe it's just how plastic cameras are called.
I always use manual focus and it's quite fun. This is my first ever SLR camera and I really like it; though I am on the lookout for an X series Minolta SLR. Anyhow... Thanks for your time. :]


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 14, 2011)

Nah, it's not a toy camera. It's a really fun SLR, enjoy.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2011)

Most newer cameras are plastic.

If you stick with the Maxxum line ... you want a Maxxum 7 or 9 : Steves Digicams - Minolta Maxxum 7 35mm SLR - User Review

If you are looking for a "metal" manual focus Minotla ... you want an XK : http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/hardwares/classics/minoltaxk/index.htm


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 14, 2011)

Maxxum 9's are so nice.

I've played with one, but the fellow wanted way more than I could afford at the time for it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, I would like a Maxxum 7 or 9 ... ebay pricing is about $250 and $450.

I picked up a Maxxum 9000. I love winding film manually. I turn off the AF and go manual (AF is very slow anyway).
I thing it is a great hybrid old manual camera with newer electronics ... it complements my Sony Alpha.


----------



## lynnmarie10 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm very new to all of this, but I have a Minolta Maxxum 5xi with some Sigma lenses.  Could this be what you are looking for?  I have these pieces that are like brand new and would like them to be of use to someone.

Lynn


----------

